# Amazing deal on GT from bikesdirect



## mrdelprete (Jun 4, 2010)

Just bought my first bike from BD. One of their pre-black Friday deals was a GT Traffic 4.0 for $199. I have been looking for a hybrid for my son for Christmas, and luckily they had his size.It is the 2010 model, but used to retail for $499, legit, not some made up price. My LBS still charges $499 for this years model, marked down from a $549 MSRP. I will post pictures when it arrives. Received my tracking code today, should arrive this week!


----------

